# Neuter Recovery time/behavior



## GSDNewbie1024 (Oct 23, 2012)

I adopted my GSD from a shelter yesterday around 4pm, but they had preformed the neuter earlier that morning. Since we've brought him home, he's just been "mopey", laying down along with pacing around when he's not laying down... and overall just sad.

I'm well aware that the anesthetics take some time to wear off for him to be back to normal, but I hate seeing him like this. This isn't the fun, loving dog Ive seen at the shelter. Anyone care to advise me what to do to speed up the recovery? if there even is options? Or do I just have to wait it out.

I want him to run around, be playful, and make me happy... right now it's just making me sad seeing him sad.

His ears are down
No tail wagging whatsoever
Hasn't ate since I brought him home
And excessive pacing around when he's not laying down and asleep.

Help! :help:


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Give it time. In a day or two he'll be the dog you fell in love with.  Then you'll wish you could keep him nice and quiet!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

How old is he? Recovery depends on the dog. I have never had a male dog acting mopey the day after the surgery, the same day..yes.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Yes, you will have to wait it out. 
Not much you can do at this point but to make sure he doesn't bounce around or lick at the area.


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

Not only has the poor guy just had fairly major surgery, but he has just been bought home to somewhere new and strange to him. Give him a few days to adjust and recover. Please worry less about him making you happy but rather how can you make him feel comfortable and secure.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Also, the best thing you can do is to ignore him right now. He needs to get used to you and to your new surroundings.


----------



## GSDNewbie1024 (Oct 23, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> Also, the best thing you can do is to ignore him right now. He needs to get used to you and to your new surroundings.


I try to ignore him as best I could, but I still lay with him on his bed...
His bed is in my room, where he's been the majority of the time.

He follows me where I go, and I've taken him for daily walks. (well, like 3)
Are walks ok? I don't run him, or let him lick the area. The most we walk are like 3 or 4 blocks, then we come back home.

He's asleep most of the time and when he does try to lick, I just say the word "No" and he stops.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

It is great that he is following you!
Walks are fine. He should be much better in a couple of days.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

Haha......give it 24-48hrs and you will be pulling your hair out trying to work out how to keep him quiet 
My fella had his OP a couple weeks ago and was the same......for about 24 hrs then I was having a fit trying to keep him "calm".....


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

The behavior you are describing could just as well be behavior typically seen in a rescued dog in any new home -- without any surgery at all. It could be that he's telling you he's uncertain of his environment and needs some time (and space) to figure it all out -- he doesn't know you or this place where he's living. The fact that he's following you is a good sign. Many rescues take a good two weeks to come out of their shells and start to view their new home as "theirs." 

It's much, much too soon to expect him to be doing things to make you happy, as you put it. That's a relationship you will build with him over time. For now, just respect his need to recover and come to terms with the fact that his whole world has just changed, and he needs however much time he needs.


----------



## GSDNewbie1024 (Oct 23, 2012)

*White Substance*

Last night, and most of today I had noticed a white substance coming out of his "lipstick" (best way I could put it, but we all know what I mean). Not really sure if that's his "baby gravy" or something having to do with his neutering. Help anyone?

If it helps any, for the most part he hasn't licked his incision much. Maybe twice since the surgery (yesterday). But no swelling, or blood at the incision site. Just the white substance coming out of his "you know where".

I apologize for all my metaphors... just don't feel like being too graphic. lol


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

Very normal....its called smegma.....all male dogs have it from time to time.


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

When we got our Jake neutered back in the summer he was very out of it when we brought him home the day of surgery. The next day was a different story! You would swear he never had anything done. For 2 days we had to crate him to ensure he stayed calm. After 3 days we kind of gave up trying to keep him quiet when we could see that the incision was healing very well. You'll be surprised at how quickly he heals.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Joey will be neutered in the near future, due to an enlarged prostate.

I'm hoping his recovery time will be short. He's an active dog, and I can only imagine how he'll be. I'm going to take time off from work to help my husband (retired) out with him.


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

Jake was fifteen months, and spent a day being mopey and dopey, another day being a little less energetic. After that, he was back to his normal self.

Not quite the same as being several years old, but he was definitely past young puppy stage. He matured physically quite rapidly as well, and I'd say he really wasn't far from full growth.


----------



## GSDNewbie1024 (Oct 23, 2012)

*Again, thank you all...*

Max seems to wanna walk around a little more today and spend less time on his bed.

Still, no tail wagging or wanting to move any faster than he walks. I'm still concerned because he still hasn't ate (going on 48 hours). He is still drinking water regularly though.

I hope by this time tomorrow he will be a little more active. But realizing that Max has just been adopted by me, and being in a new home, he probably won't wanna be really active anytime soon.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

GSDNewbie1024 said:


> Max seems to wanna walk around a little more today and spend less time on his bed.
> 
> Still, no tail wagging or wanting to move any faster than he walks. I'm still concerned because he still hasn't ate (going on 48 hours). He is still drinking water regularly though.
> 
> I hope by this time tomorrow he will be a little more active. But realizing that Max has just been adopted by me, and being in a new home, he probably won't wanna be really active anytime soon.


Please don't try and rush his recovery. Many dogs self limit activity after surgery, so he is probably doing only what he feels comfortable with while healing. Don't encourage him to move any faster or do any more than he wants. 

There is also a chance that the anesthesia made him feel nauseated and that could be why he isn't eating just yet, on top of the stress of being relocated to his new home. 

Give him time to adjust and heal. None of this happens overnight.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Have you tried hand feeding him, just a little?


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

sparra said:


> Very normal....its called smegma.....all male dogs have it from time to time.


HA HA HA I KNEW there was a reason I preferred female dogs!


----------



## GSDNewbie1024 (Oct 23, 2012)

RocketDog said:


> Have you tried hand feeding him, just a little?


Yes.


----------



## GSDNewbie1024 (Oct 23, 2012)

*Tylenol for fever?*

An update for today, I took Max to the vet and they said he's running a bit of a fever... which is why he's laying down most of the time and not eating.

They suggested chicken noodle soup if he won't eat the dog food (to get something at least in his stomach)... and sure enough we came back home and I gave him Campbells Chicken Noodle Soup (1 Can) and he wolfed it down like in 3 bites! 

As for the fever, I know I will probably get criticized for this, but I know I'm not the only one who's thought of it... but can I give him Tylenol or something? And if so, how much? He's 62lbs now and 3yrs old (approx.)


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Did they give you antibiotics? I would be concerned about infection at the site if he's running a fever two days after neuter.


----------



## GSDNewbie1024 (Oct 23, 2012)

RocketDog said:


> Did they give you antibiotics? I would be concerned about infection at the site if he's running a fever two days after neuter.



When I took him to the Vet, I made the sorry mistake of not taking any cash. And now they are on lunch til 2pm (PST). Any idea how much that will run me? I plan to take him back later today.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

It depends on which antibiotic. Probably $40-80.


----------



## GSDNewbie1024 (Oct 23, 2012)

As for the fever, I know I will probably get criticized for this, but I know I'm not the only one who's thought of it... but can I give him Tylenol or something? And if so, how much? He's 62lbs now and 3yrs old (approx.)


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

GSDNewbie1024 said:


> As for the fever, I know I will probably get criticized for this, but I know I'm not the only one who's thought of it... but can I give him Tylenol or something? And if so, how much? He's 62lbs now and 3yrs old (approx.)


NO you definitely cannot. It will kill him. What did your vet say about the fever?


----------



## GSDNewbie1024 (Oct 23, 2012)

GatorDog said:


> NO you definitely cannot. It will kill him. What did your vet say about the fever?



To give him anti-biotics. But I don't get paid til Friday, and I don't want him to suffer til then. He's still not eating his dog food, but ate his second can of Campbells Chicken Soup. Any suggestions?


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

It's not a good idea to wait for antibiotics if an infection is at work. I would suggest asking you vet if you can give him a post dated cheque for Friday perhaps. Explain your situation and your concerns. Some vets will allow you to help in the kennel area in exchange for some services. All possibilities, can't hurt to ask.

I would suggest you start to save abit from each pay and put aside in an emergency account for your new pup. Vet bills can add up very quickly in emergency situations and I would hate to see you unable to give him what he needs and what you will want to provide.


----------

